
Modular Homes Under $100K - Calebbarclay
https://www.dwellito.com/
======
fasteddie31003
Those prices are way too high for what you are getting. Looks like they are
taking standard shipping containers, cutting out some walls and then covering
the steel with better-looking materials.

~~~
momentmaker
It'd be cool to see the breakdown of the material cost, labor cost and the
profit.

~~~
rubidium
material cost: $60,000. Labor cost: $40,000. Profit: $200,000.

Somewhat made up, but these are a bit out there.

------
random878
Is this not just an advert/spam?

This isn't an interesting submission about non-conventional home construction.
This isn't a noteworthy example of website/ecommerce design. This isn't an
editorial piece promoting interesting conversation.

~~~
sgc
It's not even a very good selection, and hardly "curated". Modular homes
generally come in modules. Tiny homes don't fit the bill for me at all, and
their modular selection is but a few units from some random manufacturer.
Seems like spam to me too.

~~~
logfromblammo
In my mind, modular homes are factory-built pieces that are assembled on-site,
and design-sized for the 8.5' W by 13.5' H by 53' L volume envelope and 6
ton/axle weight limit of a standard US highway semi-trailer. International
modules would have to design around the 40' ISO shipping container--either to
go go in one, or to function as one.

The hotel-rooms-in-a-box on the linked page are like saying that a single 2x4
LEGO block, with all the studs filed down flat and holes cut in the sides, is
a modular building system.

Even double-wide manufactured homes are more modular, in that they come in
left-half modules and right-half modules, that get joined together at the
build site.

The curation has somehow left out all the manufacturers that can crank out
four 53' x 8.5' modules in 60 days, deliver them all to your flat-slab
foundation, and bolt them all together to make an 1800 sq.ft. ranch-style home
that meets code and actually has enough space for your kids to have their own
rooms. And most of those are less than $140k for the structure. Cost average
is $50/sq.ft. for stock structure designs, $10-$20/sq.ft. for customizations,
$5-$10/sq.ft. for delivery, maybe $15-$25/sq.ft. for site prep and foundation,
$20/sq.ft. for utility connections, permits, finishing, and everything else.

This is boutique-style homes manufacturing. If you want to make a business of
it, as implied by the AirBnB rental prices, skip this curated list, and go
with a larger manufacturer with a factory within 100 miles of your build site.

If your modular home is pushing past $150/sq.ft. with all costs but site
purchase included, you are _not competitive_ in your market, and are
approaching being uncompetitive with custom site-built homes. At $400/sq.ft.,
your business will die shortly after selling to the 50 customers that want to
spend $100k and yet still live inside a shoebox.

~~~
sgc
This is true for most places, but expensive build locations like the Bay Area,
where custom homes are $400-600+ psf allow for competitive modular in the 2xx
price range.

~~~
logfromblammo
It's fun to watch Silicon Valley rediscover everything that the rest of
America has already known about for decades.

The only way $200/'' modular competes anywhere connected to the US highway
network is if their customers don't know anything about the market they're
buying into. Or if they have legal protection from competition.

The only reason I can think of to explain why SV isn't already absolutely
infested with offsite-manufactured homes is that all the municipalities are
pulling out every type of local government shenanigan to halt their
importation. Perhaps the homes shown on the OP site somehow exploit a loophole
that otherwise keep the bigger manufacturers out. That stuff happens even in
vanilla American suburbia, to keep the trailer-park atmosphere from invading
the town, so I can easily imagine the comfortable California NIMBYs pulling
their sharpest knives on anyone threatening property values.

------
howard941
These are beautiful to look at. How is life inside of them? My wife filled in
for a housecleaner at a couple of units billed as "Tiny Homes" on AirBNB and
complained vigorously about the contortions required to clean them and
generally how cramped they are.

In my part of Floriduh they're novelties and in built up areas exist only in
trailer parks. As myroon5 suggests, zoning approval in places approved for
conventional residences is going to be a challenge.

------
ryandrake
So many questions! First, given the minuscule size of these things and the
inclusion of “AirBNB income” these are not homes for sale, but turnkey rental
house businesses. Those income figures are in what market? Surely not
Nowhereville, Montana! Then they quote AirBNB incomes and mortgages in various
cities, but how do they come to a single value?

Where in the heck can you (all) 1. Legally put one of these on your property
given zoning laws, 2. Fit it on your property and 3. Actually earn that kind
of income?

~~~
DubiousPusher
And if you are in Nowhereville Montana, might I recommend
[https://www.pinkhillcabins.us/cabins](https://www.pinkhillcabins.us/cabins)
instead.

Much better value IMO.

------
crispyporkbites
I don't understand the hype around modular homes, the build cost of a house is
almost nothing compared to the costs of everything around it.

When you can build modular roads, shops, offices, pubs, schools, utilities,
communities and transport links to other areas, we'll need cheaper buildings.
Until then the cost of land in any location that anyone wants to live in makes
the building cost almost neglible.

------
wlesieutre
Check out
[https://www.reddit.com/r/tinyhouses](https://www.reddit.com/r/tinyhouses) for
more examples and discussion!

Don't have one myself, but they're fun to look at.

------
fredophile
In Belize there is a popular type of prefab home called a mennonite house.
They're made out of hardwood and look fairly nice.

------
who-knows95
well that is interesting, but i'm not sure how practical it is, unless you
have spare space to put one to rent out.

~~~
nine_k
Buy a lot with a decrepit / destroyed home, remove it, place one of these
(which should be fast), start renting it out.

The "AirBNB income" line under each picture is touching.

~~~
mcguire
The "AirBNB income" is less than touching since it seems to be the major
advertising feature.

------
myroon5
I'm interested in something like a kitHaus. Anyone have any idea if this would
be allowed in a city like Seattle?

~~~
DubiousPusher
Seattle is pretty open to backyard dwellings at this point but you'll want to
call the city. I'd recommend looking into other options though. These strike
me as very pricey based on other options I've looked at.

~~~
myroon5
Which options have you seen are a better deal than KitHaus?

